
The mysterious Japanese company behind the world’s best zippers (2012) - EndXA
https://slate.com/business/2012/04/ykk-zippers-why-so-many-designers-use-them.html
======
notlukesky
Shows how one can be a market leader in an old technology that is
“commoditized.”

